# Das letzte Wort :)



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Kennen wir das nicht alle ? Jeder hätte gerne das letzte Wort. Warum nicht also ein Forenspiel draus machen ?
Das Spiel ist ganz einfach!
Jeder versucht das letzte Wort zu haben!

So, mal sehen wie lange ich nun das letzte Wort habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Januar 2010)

*hat das letzte Wort*

GEWONNEN!


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> *hat das letzte Wort*
> 
> GEWONNEN!



Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn nun hab ichs wieder !


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

naja irgendwie find ich das spiel schwachsinnig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Da muss irgendwas geändert werden, dass der Thread spannender wird und offen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber ich glaube der Bilderschlacht Thread is wie der Thread eigentlich bloß halt viiel komplexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

hat jemand vorschläge?


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

In nem anderen Forum ging das Spiel total ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seid wohl einfach zu langweilig *g*


----------



## Zirgone (21. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat jemand vorschläge?




alle anderen forn mit werbung zuspammen

p.s. Gewonnen ha!


----------



## freezex (21. Januar 2010)

Also ich hätt n vorschlag, (wird glaub ich auch viel so gemacht) das man ne begründung haben muss wieso man das letzte wort hat und wieso diese besser ist als die des vorgängers oder man muss die begründung des letzten ausser kraft setzen. 

Also da ich als Eisblock nun mal cooler bin als ihr alle gehört das letzte wort mir.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Also ich hätt n vorschlag, (wird glaub ich auch viel so gemacht) das man ne begründung haben muss wieso man das letzte wort hat und wieso diese besser ist als die des vorgängers oder man muss die begründung des letzten ausser kraft setzen.
> 
> Also da ich als Eisblock nun mal cooler bin als ihr alle gehört das letzte wort mir.



Pah, die Klimaerwärmung macht aus dir ne kleine Pfütze. Alkopops werden auch in Zukunft noch doe Jugend zum Magenauspumpen bringen!


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

drachen sind unsterblich in der Menschlichen Mythologie und Fantasie.

Also behalt ich das letzte wort


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Tja aber eben nur in der Mythologie und Fantasie

Eine Kuh ist real 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Kühe werden nicht viel älter als 15 Jahre...
Die überleb ich doch locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## freezex (21. Januar 2010)

Du vergisst das dank der Klimaerwärmung der Golfstrom irgendwan nicht mehr vorhanden sein wird und über europa wird dan laut forscher die Eiszeit einbrechen, (da überlebt keine kuh) und Ich werde wachsen und ganz europa überdecken
Muahaha die Eisblöcke könnten also die Welt beherschen.... aber vorerst begnüge ich mich mit dem letzten Wort.

Edit: sorry alkopopsteuer hab die seite noch nicht aktualisiert, aber egal auch du überlebst die Eiszeit nicht.^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Pah, bis die Eiszeit kommt bin ich tot. Dann isses mir au egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und wenn dich mal die Eiszeit kommt dann burnt Rexo sie einfach mti Fire weg!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das Rexo so schnell ist...
Ich werde mich angemessen vorbereiten und in tausend Jahren einfach zusammen mit dem Eis auftauen


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

Feueratem >Eis, Pilze


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Pah, jedes Turtok kommt gegen Feuer an. Und ich hab eins auf lvl 100!


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

XD irgendwo hab ich noch n game mit nem 100er glurak (glaub der drache his so), dan schliss ich noch mein cheatgerät an und wandles in ein Pflanzenmonster um und damit du jetzt nicht mit nem andern pokemon entgegnest lass ich all meine monster zu irgend welchen übermächtigen level 100 monstern werden *danke dem cheatgerät*
So dan gehört wohl mir das letzte wort wieder


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Ich werde zu alt für Pokemon...
Also is es nix mehr wert, dein Überpokemon.


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

Du hast mit pokemon angefangen...
naja egal aber wie du im x oder y forum geschrieben hast schneidet es dir beim Kontakt mit schweizer beide beine ab (oder was ähnlich schlimmes passiert) und da ich schweizer bin tust du mir echt leid.
Schweizer an die macht, denn den Schweizern gehört das letzte Wort.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Angenommen ich würd nach meinem Post hier den Thread schliessen... hätte ich dann gewonnen? :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2010)

rein technisch gesehen schon^^
aber dann musst du dich mit den anderen moderatoren battlen weil die weiterschreiben können^^


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Angenommen ich würd nach meinem Post hier den Thread schliessen... hätte ich dann gewonnen? :>




Dan mach ich n Thema mit dem titel letztes Wort vor dem letzten Beitrag vor dem Close des Moderators


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das letzte Wort, das hatte ich schon immer und versucht es garnicht erst es mir abzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

MIR iSt Es tOTAL eGaL oB iCh DaS leTzTe WoRt HaB OdEr nIcHt ^^
​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

RUHE! Ich habe hier das letzte Wort!


----------



## Cârcass (5. März 2010)

fail :-P

Mir ist König!


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Cârcass schrieb:


> fail :-P
> 
> Mir ist König!



So, jetzt reichts - ab in die Wuthöhle!

Ich hab hier immernoch das letzte Wort. Man, man, man.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

Matress schrieb:


> So, jetzt reichts - ab in die Wuthöhle!
> 
> Ich hab hier immernoch das letzte Wort. Man, man, man.



Ätsch.. nein hast du nicht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Ätsch.. nein hast du nicht


Ich hab das letzte Wort. Denn alle, die nach mir schrieben sind hässliche Dummköpfe. Ja, wer will ein hässlicher Dummkopf sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab das letzte Wort. Denn alle, die nach mir schrieben sind überpotente Sexmaschienen. Ja, wer will eine überpotente Sexmaschiene sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich


----------



## Asayur (5. März 2010)

Pah, dass ich ein hässlicher Dummkopf bin, wusste ich schon vorher...



Das ist die Linie, wer darunter schreibt, wird die nächsten 7 Jahre in Abstinenz und Zölibat leben!

____________________________________


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2010)

4 Jahre hab ich schon abgesessen, der Rest wird nen Pappenstiel... vorallendingen bei den Studienbedingungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powerflower (12. März 2010)

kenn ich nicht also gillts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 last!!!!!!!!111 (omg)


----------



## Asayur (12. März 2010)

Hier ist das letzte Wort, wer es will kann es haben, bitte einfach per PN anschreiben 

*g*


----------



## Descartes_Cogito_ergo_sum (13. März 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi Leutz

ich hab irgendwie nich mitbekommen um was es hier noch mal geht, kann mir einer bitte noch mal die Spielregeln erläutern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Powerflower (13. März 2010)

sicher komm soweit vorne in der liste dran wie möglich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Ich hab mir das letzte Wort patentieren lassen. Jeder der es mir jetzt noch wegnimmt kriegt eine fette Strafe.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Dafür werde ich das letzte Wort bei einer Todesspritze haben.. Muahahahaha


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das letzte Wort patentieren lassen. Jeder der es mir jetzt noch wegnimmt kriegt eine fette Strafe.



Dann nehm ich eben das "allerletzte Wort" und mit diesem letzten Puzzleteil kann ich endlich die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen! *Muahahahahaha* <- finsteres Lachen


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Nö. *Wort klau*


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

So alle ab auf die Stille Treppe ! Ich hab hier das letzte Wort und jetzt schnelle den Thread closen pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

und der sean schlägt wieder zu....muhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (19. März 2010)

@Asayur, viel Spass mit der Weltherschafft, ich nehm das aller letzte Wort und verzieh mich auf den Mond.

(zum Glück muss n Eisblock nicht atmen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

l2p isso

ruhe pls


----------



## freezex (19. März 2010)

Descartes_Cogito_ergo_sum schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




es geht einfach nur darum das Letzte Wort zu haben und inoffiziel schaust du noch n Argument -> Gegenargument zum Letzten posters, zu finden.


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. März 2010)

Joa, dann sag ich mal BAM DAS LETZTE WORT!^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Ich mach mir sooft neue Acc und poste Müll, bis der Thread zu is!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

xD tja letztes Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Wenn das letzte Wort deines ist und ich hier und jetzt was poste, welches Wort habe ich dann?


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

sinnloser thread..


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Ach was, geht, besser als: "Welche Klasse soll ich spielen?", "Wer macht mehr DPS?", "Haxx0r sucht" "Vorsicht könnte Werbung enthalten" und "L00k at m3, I'm Nack0d!!11"


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ach was, geht, besser als: "Welche Klasse soll ich spielen?", "Wer macht mehr DPS?", "Haxx0r sucht" "Vorsicht könnte Werbung enthalten" und "L00k at m3, I'm Nack0d!!11"



keine ahnung, an solchen diskussionen beteilige ich mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Tja, siehst du, ist ja auch ->Sinnlos<-, like I said *g*


----------



## Mafiamike (25. März 2010)

Genau , alles sinnlos , hab das letzte Wort , und das zeige ich ma schell dem Paten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

Aber Luigi, warum hast du mich betrogen, du warst wie meine eigene Sohn und jetzt beklaust du deine eigene Familia...


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

Dimitri....Dimitri...warum hast du mich verlassen....!?..*Den-Exorzist-ankotz*....warum hab ich nur das letzt Wort......


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

.,#+*'~'*+#,.


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

Wenn 2 streiten freut sich der 3.

This Word is my Word, 'cause it's not your Word, i never heard, you told a word!


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

Welches Wort meinst du denn.........XD.....das letzte? Jop, das hab ich XD


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

NEvA


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

EvA


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

verdammt >.<


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

O'rly? Fluchen sind sehr harte ausdrücke, sag doch: Schlecht, sehr sehr schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

das letzte Wort das habe ich und was sagt ihr jetzt.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

blub! *letztes wort hab*


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

pip! (das letzte wort hab ich )


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

hööhöö


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

meins...meins..meins......meins..meins..meins...........meins.....meins...


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

pip pap pup (das letzte Wort)


----------



## Gondrakk (25. März 2010)

das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

glaub s ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. März 2010)

wer den 1000 fach verschlüsselten Code entschlüsseln kann weiß wieso ichs hab:
GGfffkfööoijnn_*17:1wm26*_gddnnjffjk97


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

keine Ahnung .(das letzte Wort)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

Also Lyua das sollte man wissen!

*Sich das letzte Wort schnapp* ha!


----------



## Lyua (26. März 2010)

jetzt hab ich s !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (26. März 2010)

Och, putziger Avatar Lyua ^^

Btt (?!):

Words don't come easy, to me!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Ich hab eine schlimme unheilbare Krankheit.
Das letzte Wort wäre mein letzter Wunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Kein Mitleid ich habe das letzte Wort hab kein Herz tut mir leid.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2010)

Da du es durch grausamkeit und ohne Mitleid genommen hast, ist es meine Pflicht es wieder zu nehmen!


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Du hast Scrat als Avatar, du weisst was das bedeutet oder?^^


----------



## Lyua (27. März 2010)

naja jetzt hab ich das letzte Wort ^^


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Du hast Scrat als Avatar, du weisst was das bedeutet oder?^^



Das er keine Nüsse hat? ^^


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2010)

<- letztes wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Das er keine Nüsse hat? ^^





Nö, dass er nie bekommt was er will^^


----------



## Lyua (27. März 2010)

Peace (letztes Wort)^^


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Ad Absurdum


----------



## Lyua (28. März 2010)

pippp


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Kennt wer den Witz schon, also der geht so: Da waren mal zwei, die.... ach nö, der ist Blöd, ich erzähle lieber später einen anderen^^


----------



## Lyua (28. März 2010)

ok ^^ letztes Wort


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Oh oh, der is besser: Also kommt früh morgens eine.... ach verdammt, der ist nicht jugendfrei...


----------



## Tschambalaia (29. März 2010)

pppffrrrtttttt


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2010)

Das ist kein Wort Tschamba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (29. März 2010)

Aber "das" ^^


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

Fussl wussl


----------



## Tschambalaia (29. März 2010)

Nenene, so nicht!


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

*wirkt Stillezauber auf außnahmslos alle außer sich selbst*

Gewonnen! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Lyua (29. März 2010)

Letztes Wort  [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

Brutus du sauhund!


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

HEY! Ihr könnt gar nix sagen, auf euch liegt doch ein Stillezauber!

Ich dachte des wär sowas wie das Keksklau spiel ein bisschen raffinierter


----------



## Lyua (29. März 2010)

Hi Leute (letztes Wort)


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

*räusper*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ


----------



## Soladra (30. März 2010)

Ich verjage alle mit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSYzpvWUDxc





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

Now handle this.


----------



## Soladra (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

Oh, ich hab grade das letzte Wort gefunden, gehörts wem? *aufheb*

Niemand? Ok ich nehms mal mit. *und ganz schnell verschwindet* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (31. März 2010)

Hiermit erstatte ich Anzeige gegen dich, wegen schweren Diebstahls meines letzten Wortes. So eine Sauerei, mir mein letztes Wort einfach klaun! Pfui.


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

Ich setz mich schnell ins Ausland ab. Du kriegst mich nicht, du kriegst mich nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (31. März 2010)

Hier ist die Polizei, geben Sie sofort das letzte Wort her, das ist die letzte Warnung, bevor wir das Haus stürmen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Das letzte Wort ist kein Eigentum. Die Polizei kann mal gar nichts machen!
Ich nehme das letzte Wort aus dem Duden: Zytotoxizität. HA! Was wollt ihr jetzt machen. Ich hab das letzte Wort. Kein anderes Wort liegt weiter hinten! DAS ist wirklich das letzte Wort!!!!!


----------



## Asayur (31. März 2010)

Zzimbimboli - Neues Wort erfunden und beschreibt die Zahl zwischen 6 und 7, steht hinter Zytoxizität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Es gibt unendlich viele Zahlen zwischen 6 und 7. :/
Ein Fail0r hat kein letztes Wort verdient.
Hab grad PM von den Admins bekommen, dass man ab jetzt nur noch hier schreiben darf, wenn man die mathematische Gleichung lösen kann:
8:? = 0
Wer mit der Antwort kommt, durch 0 darf man nicht teilen oder es geht nicht wird gebannt!!!!!!!!111111
Achja, und wer die PM sehen will und danach fragt bekomtm sofort nen IP Bann!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Asayur (31. März 2010)

Ist doch einfach: 8Schnitzel²*Pi)= 0 aber nur Sonn- und Feiertags, sonst ist das Ergebniss 15



&#8364;dit: 8:10.00000= 0 (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen)


----------



## Quentaros (1. April 2010)

Dehydroxyazethon, ha wieder das letzte Wort hat *wusch* *staubwolke hinterlässt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (1. April 2010)

Ha, ihr nehmt das letzte Wort, ich nehm das erste Wort und machs zum letzten Wort.........hat einer grad nen Duden und kann mir das erste Wort nennen?^^


----------



## Lyua (1. April 2010)

April April das letzte Wort


----------



## Quentaros (1. April 2010)

Bin bereit das letzte Wort gewerblich zu ergattern, zahle es auch in Raten. Je monat ein buchstabe.... VErsand und Lieferkosten müssten sie mir schon nennen und die Lieferzeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (1. April 2010)

Ich bin so gemein nun hab ich das letzte Wort. jemand was da gegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

SPATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




min letztes Wort


----------



## Lyua (2. April 2010)

Juhu Ostern (Letztes Wort)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

v<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Mein Post is eine Endloschleife also kommen die nächsten Post niemals zu Wert.>> 	^

Also hab ich jetzt das letzte Wort und jeder Post danach, hat 0 Wirkung.
Tja, dann kann man ja jetzt den Thread hier zu machen. Ich hab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lyua (2. April 2010)

Jetzt hab Ichs dir geklaut ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

Tja, dein Post hat 0 Wirkung. Wer kann die Endlosschleife würdig schlagen?


----------



## slurm (2. April 2010)

BÄÄM alter, wer hat jetzt das letzte wort!

1 für slurm, 0 für endlosschleife^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

Ich gebs auf...
keiner versucht wenigstens mal die Endlosschleife zu lösen...
Ich wills letzte Wort nicht mehr nehmts euch.


----------



## Lyua (2. April 2010)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (2. April 2010)

und schon geklaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

*pew pwe laz0rgun*

Alle tot, mein letztes Wort.


----------



## Lyua (2. April 2010)

kannste vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2010)

na toll ich hätte ne schöne lösung für die endlosschleife gehabt...


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

*nach endloslangem Endlosgeschleife*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<</ Unterbrechung

*schnapptsih das letzte Wort und is weg*


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2010)

Ein Räuber, ein Räuber schnappt sie!


----------



## Soladra (3. April 2010)

Mich bekommt ihr niemals Lebend!

*aus einem Fenster in eineen Teih stürz*

Veile Spaß beim Suchen


----------



## Asayur (3. April 2010)

Folgt dem Wasser auf dem Weg und wir werden sie finden!


----------



## ipercoop (3. April 2010)

meeeeeeeeins


----------



## Lyua (3. April 2010)

nein meins !


----------



## Soladra (3. April 2010)

miaurrr!


----------



## Lyua (3. April 2010)

mein Schatz !


----------



## Soladra (3. April 2010)

sry bin schon vergeben


----------



## Lyua (3. April 2010)

so hab ich das nicht gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

Wordy Wordy Word Word!

It`s mine, for now and all time


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

dip dap dup  [letztes Wort]


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

*Dateien auf dem Computer ausmist* Oh, da hab ich das letzte Wort hingepackt!


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

jetzt hab ich s wieder .


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Lyua, hinter dir! *Sich das Wort schnapp


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

über dir na und jetzt hab Ichs wieder ^^


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Moins, moins, moins, moins


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

nein meins böser Asayur !


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

*lüb guck* büdde


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

nein


----------



## Asayur (6. April 2010)

Wieso denn nicht? Q.Q


----------



## Lyua (6. April 2010)

weil ich es haben will *schniff*


----------



## Asayur (6. April 2010)

Sollen wir uns es nicht teilen?


----------



## Lekraan (7. April 2010)

Der Thread hier könnte als Tagesschwärmer dienen ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Thread hier könnte als Tagesschwärmer dienen ...



Ich habs schon aufgegeben, hier mal ein bisschen Niveau reinzubringen...
Es wäre toll, wenn jeder etwas individuelles, niveauvolles posten würde und mit Kreativität an die Sache rangehen würde.
Aber das wird wohl nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Asayur (12. April 2010)

Eigentlich gar keine so schlechte Idee Alko, wäre sofort dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar keine so schlechte Idee Alko, wäre sofort dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich aber nicht.


----------



## Lekraan (14. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich aber nicht.



Nur weil man hier den Postcounter nicht pushen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (14. April 2010)

Och kommt, nur wegen fehlendem Postcounterpush muss man doch nicht auf Konversationen verzichten, oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Och kommt, nur wegen fehlendem Postcounterpush muss man doch nicht auf Konversationen verzichten, oder?



Nehmen wir ein paar Buchstaben aus deinem Text und stellen sie um:
Alkopop kriegts.
WOW, danke für das letzte Wort, Alter!


----------



## Asayur (16. April 2010)

Jo, das ist mir zu hoch, kannste mir das genauer erklären?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Ich hab einfach ein paar Buchstaben aus deinem Beitrag genommen und daraus gebildet: Alkopop kriegts.


----------



## Lyua (16. April 2010)

so wie ich das sehe hab ich es jetzt !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Nö, so billig kriegste das Wort nicht!


----------



## Lyua (16. April 2010)

oh doch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Ok, du hast das Wort!
2 Stunden lang, danke fürs warmhalten.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. April 2010)

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## TheCelina (17. April 2010)

Der nachposter sollte einen Samstag morgen nicht mit einem Bier anfangen!, that´s not good 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (17. April 2010)

letztes Wort


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Nix da, ich bin auch noch hier.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da bin ich wieder


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt schätzungsweise für 5 1/2 Stunden das letze wort, und damit gehe ich schlafen!


----------



## Exitorz (20. April 2010)

Ich bin Immortal.... *headbang*
Und soNst komm ich mal in der Nacht mit n paar hordenkumpels vorbei. Wer Lust auf gute Mucke hat kann bei Youtube mal Immortal - Mount North horchen


----------



## Lyua (20. April 2010)

jetzt hab ich s wieder *grins*


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (20. April 2010)

Blubb


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

Mal sehen, ob das ein neuer persönlicher Rekord wird *gg*


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (21. April 2010)

Wie bitte?


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

genau


----------



## Lyua (21. April 2010)

Ups jetzt hab Ichs dir geklaut ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (22. April 2010)

gute nacht


----------



## Asayur (24. April 2010)

Und jetzt ein dreifaches Blubb für den neuen Besitzer des letzten Worts:


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (24. April 2010)

Ha!


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Nüx da, so leicht mach ich dir das nicht!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. April 2010)

Das denkst auch nur du ....


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Ich denke, also bin ich!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Was ist hier los?


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Nüx, überhaupt nüx, geh weiter und vergiss was du gesehen hast!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Was habe ich denn gesehen?


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Sag ich ja: Nix


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. April 2010)

Nix lass ich nicht als Antwort gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Na gut, du wolltest es ja nicht anders: Da hinten links seht ihr das Verlies, da rechts sind die Folterbänke, da sitzt George Doublebush und da hängt Steve Jobbs rum...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

George sitzt grad neben mir!


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Du sitzt ja auch grade in meinem Keller


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

Sieht schick aus


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Danke ist alles entgegengesetzt der geltenden Feng Shui Regeln eingerichtet


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

*des Nachts in den Raum schleicht und sich des letzten Wortes aus der Tasche zieht, es annimmt und verschwindet* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Als ob ich nicht mit so hinterhältigen Taten gerechnet hätte! An den Dieb, du hast nur ein paar Buchstaben geklaut, kein richtiges Wort!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. April 2010)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Moin Schamscham *gg*


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. April 2010)

Hallo Asayur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Na wie geht es dir den so?


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Gut und Selbst? ^^


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

*von swoop das wort "Gut" klaut* *wusch*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> *von swoop das wort "Gut" klaut* *wusch*


Dann schleiche ich mich an und klau es mir zurück.


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Diebe, Diebe und das in meinem Schloss?! Schnappt sie

P.S. joa, kann nicht klagen *gg*


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Swoop schrieb:


> Dann schleiche ich mich an und klau es mir zurück.


 du kriegst mich nicht, du kriegst mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber verkaufe es dir unter die hand für 50 Euro


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> du kriegst mich nicht, du kriegst mich nicht
> aber verkaufe es dir unter die hand für 50 Euro


ich gebe dir ohne das du es merkst Falsch-Geld und hab mein Gut wieder.


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

gib mir ruhig noch mehr davon, ich bring das schon unter die leute^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. April 2010)

Sorry hab etwas lange gebraucht mitm Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Kein ding, aber ich habe Trozdem das letzte Wort.


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letztes wort, letztes wort, letztes wort, es gibt ein leben, ein leben nach dem wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *träller*


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Quentaros Shoot Me $12? bekomm ich die dafür oder du? ^^


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Swoop schrieb:


> Quentaros Shoot Me $12? bekomm ich die dafür oder du? ^^



ne die musst du zahlen, aber nicht mit falschgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Leute, kriegt euch ein, jeder hat die gleichen Chancen


----------



## Quentaros (30. April 2010)

*von Asayur das Wort "Chancen" klaut* oh ich glaube ich nehme "gleichen" noch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryteki (30. April 2010)

Ich wambo du wambo er saie es wambo


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

...schiebt mal die verbleibenden 30 Cheeseburger, die 50 Hawaiitoast und die 50 Hot-Dogs aus der Plauderecke rüber.. aber Psssshhhhht! XD 

Und Swoop, wegen deiner letzten Frage in der leider geschlossenen Plauderecke: Nein, bin ich (noch) nicht XD

Außerdem habsch jetz das letzte Wort hihi


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Außerdem habsch jetz das letzte Wort hihi



wetten nich?!


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Bist du böse ._.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

jetzt streitet ihr schon wieder *hamburger schnapp*

mampf, themenwechsel: na schon pläne fürs WE?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Keine Hamburger, Cheeseburger, Asayur! Guten Appetit ^^


Und ich fahr morgen zu meiner Tante (bzw. eher muss XD), und was ich am Sonntag mache, keine Ahnung... Wahrscheinlich zu Hause rumgimpen und Klavier spielen XD Und natürlich... EUCH ALLE NERVEN muhaha XD


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Och du nervst doch nicht, nette Konversationen werden besser, wenn mehrere dran teilnehmen *gg*


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

NOCH nerv ich nicht, wart's mal ab, mein Freund *fg*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

dann wird das hier jetzt zur ultra geheimen "Plauderecke" :>


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Jaha muhaha :> Aber Pssssshhhhhht, kein Wort verraten XDDD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

ich schweige wie ein pferd!


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ein Pferd? Das schweigt doch nicht oO

Edit: Morbus Bahlsen -> Einen am Keks ham, lieber Menschfeind XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

kennst du ein pferd das redet? also ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Inredhel schrieb:


> Edit: Morbus Bahlsen -> Einen am Keks ham, lieber Menschfeind XD



ahhh okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Nein, aber das Pferd wiehert, also schweigt es nicht, es redet nur in einer anderen Sprache... Vielleicht... XD


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Wenn wir es durchbringen als eine art Plauderecke, wäre das Fantastisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Pssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht, sei doch ruhig!!!! Und nimm dir lieber noch nen Hot-Dog!


*mal einen Kasten Bier, einen Kasten Cola und eine Flasche Jack Daniels reinschleppt*

So für den ersten Schub Getränke und Essen hier drin ist gesorgt, bringt außer mir noch wer was mit?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> So für den ersten Schub Getränke und Essen hier drin ist gesorgt, bringt außer mir noch wer was mit?



wie wärs mit nen paar leichten mädchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ach... Ich bin immer noch weiblich, macht sowas doch in einem "Nur-für-Männer-Thread", bitte XD

Edit: Heißt das jetzt, ich habe in der neuen PE das letzte Wort? Höhö xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch weiblich



ja und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dadruch wirds ja erst interessant xD


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Nix gibt's. Bring lieber noch Sitzgelegenheiten oder was in der Richtung mit.


Ich stell inzwischen mal nen Beamer und nen DVD-Player und ne Leinwand auf, damit wir mal Filme schauen können, wenn wir Lust haben ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

wenn dir ne zeltfestgarnitur genügt ^^

welcher film läuft denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Weiß nit, grad mit Twilight New Moon fertig geworden, den muss ich also jetz nich nochmal gucken, hatte ja vorhin Angst, in der alten PE (nennen wir es nur noch so, ja? schön XD) geschlagen zu werden, wenn ich das vorschlage O.O


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Weiß nit, grad mit Twilight New Moon fertig geworden, den muss ich also jetz nich nochmal gucken, hatte ja vorhin Angst, in der alten PE (nennen wir es nur noch so, ja? schön XD) geschlagen zu werden, wenn ich das vorschlage O.O



oh gott die filme sind ja wohl endschlecht im gegensatz zu den büchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde ja "Lady Vengeance" und "Lock, Stock and Two Soking Barrels" vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Ich hätte noch 300 (für die Männer), Dreamcatcher (für Angstkuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Hinter dem Horizont (für Trännengüsse) parat liegen


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ich hab die Bücher alle gelesen und fand die Filme jetzt net soooo schlecht. Bissl was zum Dahinschmachten eben für uns Frauen XD

Und äh, woas? Wie wäre es denn mit "Die 9 Pforten"?

Edit: Angstkuscheln? Wer kuschelt hier? *g*


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

ja noch niemand *gg* *Kerzen aufstell und Licht dimm*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

zum thema "angstkuscheln" :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Uah nein das sieht mir schon zu gruslig aus o.o Seit The Grudge bin ich bei Horrorfilmen irgendwie was empfindlicher geworden, das war der erste und bislang einzige Horrorfilm, wo ich Schreie ausgestoßen hab... Aber den zweiten Teil trotzdem geguckt, mutig, wie ich bin XD


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Christliche Horrorfilme, klasse, den muss ich sehen xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

<.<

aber gegen ein wenig oldschool hast du hoffentlich nichts oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Doch... Können wir was anderes schauen? XD Fänd auch den hier gut:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Aber mich wegen Angstkuscheln fragen oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

abgelehnt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Also... Wir gucken... HINTER DEM HORIZONT, war n Vorschlag von Asayur ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> abgelehnt !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Nix gibt's xP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

doch das steht fest !


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

*Beamer, DVD-Player und Leinwand wieder abbaut, mitnimmt und zu Hause aufstellt, um Hinter dem Horizont zu gucken* PÜH


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

dann gucken wir tenacious d halt bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. April 2010)

Wasn hier los?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Tenacious D gibts nich. Würd dir noch Crank anbieten. Oder Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Damit du dir keine Schnulze reinziehen musst ^^


@Unbekannter_Schamane: Gar nix, hier gibt es nichts zu sehen, bitte weitergehen! XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

nicht in diesem ton!


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Was soll denn das hier heißen? Wie redest du mit mir, bist du mein Vater? XP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

isso weil baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

HÄ?


...sry, aber mehr fiel mir dazu nich ein XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

"Nimm nur einen kleinen Schuss Anarchie, bringe die althergebrachte Ordnung aus dem Gleichgewicht und was passiert? Chaos. Ich bin das Chaos."


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Okeh, das räume ich dir ein. Trotzdem gucken wir nicht Tenacious D *Beamer, DVD-Player und Leinwand wieder reinschlepp*


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Also ich wär schon für Hinter dem Horizont *gg*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

TENACIOUS D!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Du bist soeben von Asayur offiziell überstimmt worden, wir gucken Hinter dem Horizont!

*Riesensofa reinschlepp und neben Asayur draufhock*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

*euch beide vom sofa tret tenacious d einleg und sich auf dem sofa breit mach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

*Hinter dem Horizont wieder einleg, Tenacious D verbrenn und sich wieder aufs Sofa schmeiß* xP


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

*entspannt dazusetz, Taschentücher bereitstell und an Bier nipp*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

*den bären juden auf euch los lass*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Sind die Taschentücher für dich oder für mich, Asayur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Menschfeind du hast verloren, fertig xP Setz dich dazu und guck den Film mit uns ^^


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Ich bin kein Nazi vondemher *Bären Juden Bier geb*

P.s. die sind für mich, kannst aber gerne welche abhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. April 2010)

*und ich mal mal auch diese sternchen und guck euch mal zu*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Nazi vondemher *Bären Juden Bier geb*



das ist dem doch egal :>


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

noch einer *Unbekannter_Schamane Bier reich*


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane, das ist die neue PE, ausgelagert aus der alten PE, aber Pssssshhhhht XD

Setz dich zu uns, wir gucken jetzt Hinter dem Horizont ^^

Edit: Asayur, ich weiß immer noch nicht, für wen die Taschentücher sind


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Wieso, die Abmachung war 100 Nazi Skalps *gg*

Siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde sie sicher brauchen, wenn du welche brauchst bedien dich^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wieso, die Abmachung war 100 Nazi Skalps *gg*



oder ein skalp von asayur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Okeh, ignoriert mich ._.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Ich ignorier dich doch nicht Inredhel! Also nochmal: die Taschentücher sind für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Menschfeind: na dann werd ich wohl Glatzköpfig rumlaufen...


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Hm okay, dann hol ich mir ne eigene Taschentuchschachtel ^^


So btw... Mir is kalt >.<


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

*Decke aus Matratzenlager schnapp und Inredhel reich* Büdde schön


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Danke... *in Decke einmummel*


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Aber: wie kannst du frieren, ich vergehe beinahe und bin schon fast klitschnass...


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

...Ich bin eine Frau. Reicht das? XD


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Hehe, zuverlässige Quellen bezeichnen mich als Eiszapfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Dich? Du bist aber schon n Mann, oder?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Joa, aber ich frier trotzdem sehr sehr schnell^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

xD Find ich süß ^^

Edit: So, ich geh jetz erstma. Bis später oder morgen, je nachdem ^^


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Bis denne


----------



## marvin51 (30. April 2010)

sop jetz hab ich das letzte Wort

GEWONNEN


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Moin Marvin, Filmvorschläge?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgähn!
Yihah, die inoffizielle PE ist noch offen *freu*

Ich mach mir heute mal Gedanken über einen Film, während ich bei meiner Tante sitze >.<


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsch dir mal trotzdem viel Spaß bei deiner Tante, auch dieser Besuch geht vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

ICH HABS GESCHAFFT! xD

So hallo ihr Lieben erstmal. Geht's euch allen gut? ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

die schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Jaja, ich hab dich auch lieb. Muss schwer sein, seine Gefühle nicht ausdrücken zu können, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

mit der richtigen medizin ist alles möglich :>


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

*Menschfeind ma knuddel* So, auch wenn du mich nicht magst, überschütte ich dich mit meinem Frohmut und meiner Menschenliebe XD


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Hm... ob es gut ist Menschfeind zu knuddeln? Wir werden sehen... *Menschfeind mitknuddel*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Menschenliebe



you're doing it wrong! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> you doing it wrong!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es heisst "you are doing it wrong" oder "you're doing it wrong"


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

bla bla ich habs schon gefixed bevor ich deinen post gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> you're doing it wrong!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach das schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sei mal bissl positiver xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich mach das schon richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



All Hope Is Gone


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Ansichtssache, ich habe genug Hoffnung für mehrere Personen inpeto *gg*


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> bla bla ich habs schon gefixed bevor ich deinen post gelesen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ach du... Ich musste grad meine Ausbildung zwangsweise abbrechen, hab im Prinzip keinen Job mehr geschweige denn langsam mal nen Studienplatz, und bin trotzdem noch ein fröhlicher Mensch. Und du sagst mir, "all hope is gone"? Sei wirklich ma bissl positiver, wenn's mal runter geht, geht's auch wieder hoch =) *Menschfeind nochmal knuddel* Und nein, ich nehm keine Drogen und trink auch fast nie Alkohol ^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, ich habe genug Hoffnung für mehrere Personen inpeto *gg*



/sign


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> ich nehm keine Drogen und trink auch fast nie Alkohol ^^



!!!!
Das ist fast perfekt.
Jetzt nur noch fast nie durch nie ersetzen und wir sind im Geschäft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Noch so ne Irre wie ich xD *Hand reich*

(In bestimmten Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

ooooh is ja gut jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin kein emo oder so ... nicht das ihr da was falsches denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> !!!!
> Das ist fast perfekt.
> Jetzt nur noch fast nie durch nie ersetzen und wir sind im Geschäft!
> 
> ...



Und dann durch immer. Dann ist es noch perfekter.


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Straight Edge Cage Match xD Zügelt euch nur, das könnte ausarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Noch so ne Irre wie ich xD *Hand reich*



Ich habs Gefühl, dass der Thread imemr mehr Richtung Tagschwärmer läuft und dass das den Mods nicht gefällt.
Das letzte Wort ist mir in die Sofaritze gefallen...das wars, der Thread muss geclosed werden sry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> !!!!
> Das ist fast perfekt.
> Jetzt nur noch fast nie durch nie ersetzen und wir sind im Geschäft!
> 
> ...



Ich zähle ein bis zweimal im Jahr eben zu fast nie XD

Aber dafür rauche ich, müsst ich mir auch mal abgewöhnen >.<

*Menschfeind weiterknuddel* Vll rastet er gleich oder so XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


*Asayur die Hand geb* Was gucken wir heute für nen Film? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Nein, aus, Menschfeind, AUS! Tenacious D gibt's nicht!


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Iczh habs Gefühö, dass der Thread imemr mehr Richtung Tagschwärmer läuft und dass das den Mods nicht gefällt.
> Das letzte Wort ist mir in die Sofaritze gefallen...das wars, der Thread muss geclosed werden sry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du wohl ruhig. Das ist die neue PE, aber psssshhhht >.<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> -> Nein, aus, Menschfeind, AUS! Tenacious D gibt's nicht!



tenacious d hab ich ja schon gestern geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute gibt es reservoir dogs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt hör mal bitte mit dem "*LOL LOL KNUDDELN* auf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Ich schnapp mir mal das letzte Wort und stecks in ne Chips Packung


btot: Ich wär für Pans Labyrinth sehr cooler Film


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ich ess die Chips aus der Chipspackung und hab jetzt das letzte Wort und gebs meinem Hund zu fressen.


Pans Labyrinth? Hört sich gut an *Popcorn reinschlepp*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

Reservoir Dogs > Pans Labyrinth

ich hätte noch V for Vendetta und Watchmen im angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

V wie Vendetta is ganz nett, aber ich bin trotzdem für Pans Labyrinth ^^ Und wenn du das nich gucken willst, knuddel ich dich tot xP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Hey kein Totgeknuddel in meiner Anwesenheit *gg*

Wir können ja Kompromisse schliessen, die Nacht ist noch jung^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Dann schauen wir doch zuerst V wie Vendetta, damit Menschfeind glücklich is, und danach Pans Labyrinth für uns beide ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

_"Keine Kompromisse! Nie Ergeben!"_


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ach Menschfeind... Wie kann ich dich umstimmen? ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

hab da nen wunschzettel aber der ist ziemlich lang ! :>


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Irgendwas, was nix kostet dabei? ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

negativ


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Gute Laune -> Unbezahlbar
für alles andere gibt es Visa Card xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Gute Laune -> Unbezahlbar


da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Bin ich, Gute Laune ist ausverkauft in Amazon und Ebay


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

ich kenne da jemanden der verkauft gute laune unter der ladentheke!


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> negativ



Das doof, hab nämlich kein Geld xD


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (2. Mai 2010)

Niemand redet mit mir -.-


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

nicht gut!


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Um den Schein zu wahren, posten wir hier also auch nach 21 Uhr? Okeh XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

ich weiss nicht wovon du sprichst


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

miaua


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Trollololol


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

mioioioioiioiooo


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Natürlich nicht, ich auch nicht. Hab da wohl was verwechselt oder so.

Hab das letzte Wohort XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

irgendwas blah blah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Welchen Film willst morgen gucken?


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre für Tenacious D the Pick of Destiny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

WAH, was ist in dich gefahren??


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

asayur hat langsam kapiert wies läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Naja, ab und an muss auch mal ein wenig Blödsinn über die Kiste flimmern, also von dem her, es wird bestimmt nicht so schlimm wie erwartet Inredhel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

tenacious d ist ein stück filmgeschichte !


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Naja, ab und an muss auch mal ein wenig Blödsinn über die Kiste flimmern, also von dem her, es wird bestimmt nicht so schlimm wie erwartet Inredhel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, anderthalb Stunden werd ich das wohl aushalten... Na dann, Menschfeind, schmeiß rein ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Hm, anderthalb Stunden werd ich das wohl aushalten... Na dann, Menschfeind, schmeiß rein ^^



ich wusste doch das ich meinen willen durchsetze !

wir gucken den aber auf englisch :> die deutsche syncro ist nämlich fürn arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Pf is mir doch Wumpe...


*Buch schnapp, auf die Couch setz und les*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

lesen verboten ! da wird die bibel verfilmt und du willst nen buch lesen -.-'


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Ruhig Menschfeind, Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden, aber, dass wir ihn auf englisch ansehen ist schonmal gut, wenn schon denn schon^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

*wuuuuuuuusaaaaaaa* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

nö


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

ok


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Ich schieb mir mal ne Pizza ins Rohr, möchte noch jemand, zwei wären noch übrig


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

1x salami bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Ich nehm auch Salami, bitte XD


Edit: Und ich les dann, wanns mir passt xP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Und ich les dann, wanns mir passt xP



das hast du überhaupt nicht zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Kinners hört doch mal auf zu zanken xD

Also noch 2x Salami, Standard oder Asa tuning Pizza?^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Kinners hört doch mal auf zu zanken xD
> 
> Also noch 2x Salami, Standard oder Asa tuning Pizza?^^



das ist kein zanken! DAS IST SPARTAAAA!!!!


standard natürlich :> mit tabasco !


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Oh, 300 den könnten wir uns ja später zu Gemüte ziehen und bedenke Inredhel 300 halbnackte durch trainierte Kerle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Tenacious D -> 300 -> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels -> V for Vendetta und meinetwegen dann Pans Labyrinth -> Hinter dem Horizont 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Lock, Stock Dingensfock kenn ich gar nicht *gg*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Lock, Stock Dingensfock kenn ich gar nicht *gg*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Ah, sprich deutsch mit mir ;P


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

ja kA ich gucke die guten filme immer auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei manchen fällt mir der deutsche titel nich direkt ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

nein!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

np


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

immer nochnicht


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

doch doch, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Ich nehm auch Standard, aber mit vieeeeeel Käse wenn's geht ^^


Und ich hab das sehr wohl zu entscheiden, wann ich lese xP


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Also jut, einmal mit Tabasco und einmal mit extra extra Käse, kommt sofort!


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Dankeschön ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

keine ursache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

So, hat es euch auch gemundet meine lieben?


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

nein!


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Was, wie, wo? Weshalb denn nicht Eisi?


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Ja mein Schatz Asayur, es hat hervorragend geschmeckt... Bin ganz vollgefuttert jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Mein Schatz?! Du bist ein wenig vorschnell meine Liebe xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Armon Sûl


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Achja unser Eisi, erzähl mal ein wenig von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mein Schatz?! Du bist ein wenig vorschnell meine Liebe xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ich arbeite im Gesundheitswesen, da baut man schnell Distanzen ab XD Und solange ich Schatz nicht ohne "mein" davor sage, ist nichts von alledem ernst gemeint...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Von EisblockError gibts auch nur Sinnlose Posts xD


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ja, aber die von dir oder mir sind auch nich soooooo viel sinnvoller xD


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Ok hast recht xD

Hab durst >.<


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Was magstn trinken? Hab doch erst Bier, Cola und Jacky hier reingeschleppt, gibt bestimmt noch mehr ^^


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Einmal Alles bitte xDD


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

*Rikkui eine Cola, ein Bier und nen Jacky hinstell* Prost ^^


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Dankö Prost


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

was ist denn hier los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

*Menschfeind ein Bier rüberreich* Prost! Und hallo! *knuddel* Höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

jetzt schon bier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin gerade auf der arbeit stells nochmal kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Okeh *Menschfeind ne Cola rüberreich mit schön Eis drin und ner Zitronenschreibe und nem Schirmchen und nem Strohhalm* Prost!

*selbst auch ne Cola nehm*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

ok schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Na immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

einzelhandelskaufmann bei Jack & Jones 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber heute nix los irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Cool

Ich arbeit im Krankenhaus 
als EDV technik typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat wer was zu naschen?^^


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab noch Ben&Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie, wenn du magst *Becher und Löffel rüberreich*


Wasn Jack&Jones? Nix kenn das XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Wasn Jack&Jones? Nix kenn das XD



o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Okeh Klamotten, ich kenn das wirklich nich ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

ich glaub es hackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als was arbeitest du nochmal? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Rettungssanitäterin, angehende Rettungsassistentin und angehende Medizinstudentin XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Gesundheit.


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

So, Fäden gezogen, jetzt hab ich Bewegungstherapie verschrieben bekommen und stehe wieder auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Das ganze könnte man auch gleich in Tagschwärmer umtaufen. :>


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Ja Alko, es funzt mittlerweile recht gut als Tagschwärmer, die ein Wort Posts werden immer weniger und "Sinnvolles Gespamme" nimmt überhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ja Alko, es funzt mittlerweile recht gut als Tagschwärmer, die ein Wort Posts werden immer weniger und "Sinnvolles Gespamme" nimmt überhand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe einen Plan und du wirst ihn mir NICHT vereiteln.
:>


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Ähm aufwachen Alko, ich war schon vor 5 oder 6 Seiten dafür, dass man mehr aus diesem Thread macht
:>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

keine sorge ich krieg das schon noch hin das der thread auf grund von sinnloser spammerei geschlossen wird


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ähm aufwachen Alko, ich war schon vor 5 oder 6 Seiten dafür, dass man mehr aus diesem Thread macht
> :>



Nööö. das wird eh nix mehr. Das hat mal 5 Posts gehalten und jetzt ist es mehr Spam als zuvor. :>


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Jaja unsere Optimisten... Together we are strong, 10.000 fists in the air!


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Höy, ich bin es, die die Plauderecke hier wieder auferstehen lassen hat. Tagschwärmer gilt nicht, weil hier posten rund um die Uhr erlaubt ist. Und das ist kein Gespamme, sondern eine innerlekkuelle Konservation!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Hehe, moin Inredhel^^


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Huhu Asayur!

Für die heutige Befilmung hier hab ich einen Vorschlag zu unterbreiten: Wir wäre es mit allen drei Resident-Evil-Filmen hintereinander? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig Für! (Als Einstimmung auf den bald... erscheinenden vierten Teil)


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ja eben, das hab ich mir auch gedacht... Hach was freu ich mich, DEN in 3D im Kino zu sehen!


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Joa, hoffentlich geht es nicht mehr allzu lange bis er in die Kinos kommt....


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ja war ja erst für dieses Jahr August oder September angedacht, hab jetzt aber was gelesen, dass er wahrscheinlich doch erst im Januar rauskommen soll >.<


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Waaas?! Nein, nicht, das kann NICHT sein!


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ja bin auch bissl genervt davon.. Bin mal gespannt, wann er nun wirklich rauskommt, will den unbedingt sehn >.<

Edit: Ich wünsch dir ne gute Nacht, Asayur, ich hau mich ins Bett und les noch bissl, bevor ich schlaf ^^


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Hey ich muss grad mit meinenipod schreiben da ich grad Net an pc kann. Gute Nacht euch allen schlaft schön und lasst euch Net von den Zombies beißen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

resident evil ... worst zombie movies ever -.-

die filme sind den spielen in keinem fall ebenbürtig!


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt, aber Milla Jovovich is heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Filme sind ganz gut, find ich... Guten Morgen übrigens ^^


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen, guten Morgen, guten Morgen Sonnenschein *sing* *gg*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

moin, moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also milla heiss ich kann ich bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die filme sind grotten schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann lieber land of the dead, dawn of the dead, day of the dead etc.
oder halt 28 Day Later und 28 Weeks Later 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Uh ja 28 Days Later und danach 28 Weeks later gucken, das is auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gestern gedacht ich werd nich mehr... ES GIBT ENDLICH STARBUCKS-KAFFEE im Supermarkt!! So wie von Emmi der Cafe Latte... Hach ich bin glücklich *am Seattle Latte schlürf*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

und ich hab heute frei ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bin ich glücklicher als du!

und wieder gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch frei UND hab den Seattle Latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (4. Mai 2010)

28 days later is scheisse ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Der is toll!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch frei UND hab den Seattle Latte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du musst auch immer einen drauf setzen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rikkui schrieb:


> 28 days later is scheisse ^^



fahr zur hölle! kkthxbye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> du musst auch immer einen drauf setzen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte, das hier wäre der Thread "Das letzte Wort" ^^ Und ich bin eine Frau, also muss ich sowieso immer das letzte Wort haben... Noch nie aufgefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

nö nicht immer guck ich hab das letzte wort


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Nich mehr. Außerdem geht's hier ja mittlerweile um sinnvollere Sachen als nur das letzte Wort zu haben XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

"sinnvoll" alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Jaha, ich hab doch gesagt, das hier ist eine innelekkuelle Konservation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

also wenn du das sagst wird das wohl stimmen ^^


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Na dann lasst uns mal Konservieren *gg*
Wie ist denn das Wetter bei euch so?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Regen inklusive Kälte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Regen nicht, aber bewölkt und kalt. Bäh.


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Hier ebenfalls bähwölkt und kühl... Where are thou brother springtime?


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Tja, das frag ich mich auch des öfteren in letzter Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gestern neues Sommeroberteil gekauft, mal schauen, ob ich's in zwei Monaten anziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ohne Pulli drüber ^^


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass sich dieses Mistwetter jetzt denn langsam mal verzieht, sonst krieg ich noch die Kriese...


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

also bei mir ists inna sonne 15grad warm mmhhh schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Naja, ist aber immernoch recht kühl für Frühling und Sommer *g*


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

15 Grad und Sonnenschein - genau das richtige zum arbeiten. Wer will schon drinne sitzen, wenns 25 Grad hat ?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

naja also momentan bin ich in nem praktikum in etwa mitte finnland also sind 15grad schon schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Wow, wie cool Finnland, das ist sicher interessant, wenn auch sau kalt *gg*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wow, wie cool Finnland, das ist sicher interessant, wenn auch sau kalt *gg*



naja kalt? ich war schon 2x in finnland (der bruder meiner oma wohnt da) und im sommer waren jedes mal 40°C+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

O.k. das ist ja ein Brocken wärmer als bei uns im Sommer im Durchschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

Die sollen da aber massenhaft Mücken haben - wegen der vielen Seen *iiiihhhh*
Aber das hab ich nur vom hörensagen ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Die sollen da aber massenhaft Mücken haben - wegen der vielen Seen *iiiihhhh*
> Aber das hab ich nur vom hörensagen ^^



ne gute tonne mückenspray sollte man schon dabei haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2010)

Leider zu lange übersehen. "Das letzte Wort" ist einfach nur ein Chat - kein Forenspiel. Thread ist zu.
P.s.: Hier hatte ich das letzte Wort. :-P


----------

